# Do you wear Foot Booties? (Shoe Coverings in the home)



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

As a service plumber, and having large shoes to fill, I've incorporated the use of shoe condoms when working inside the customer's home. 

I've found that the customer appreciates this a great deal, and it marks the experience far above the last service provider who didn't wear them.


There's times I've either forgot, or sometimes I'll intentionally (if they are not completely worn out) wear them into a gas station, home depot, lowe's, supply house and will instantly draw attention. Can't miss them especially when they are light blue and look clean.

Someone is always brave enough to ask me "why" and I'll gladly say:

"Customer gave me a tip for keeping his house clean, I figured I'd show them off for the reward." 


And away I go. 



It drives it home with the branding I wear for the company and my efforts that someone tries a little harder than the next guy. I am on that, constantly to try and do better.

I don't make a habit to always be seen outside the job with those on, but randomly I'll make an impression.


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

I do service but I don't wear shoe bees anymore


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I believe in them for sure for the exact reasons you say. It protects their floors. If their floors are dirty and nasty it protects me. Truthfully can't say I wear them every time. I do have a stack of throws I keep washed and clean and use religiously.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

we wear them in every customers home, well cept for trailers cause who cares?


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

always!!


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Thx for the tread it reminded me and I placed an order on amazon.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Yes, if I'll be walking on carpet or hardwood. If my shoes are clean and it's tile, I'll sometimes let it slide. I always ring the doorbell with them on until I feel out where I'll be working.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Absolutely yes to wearing booties. What do you say to a client that states you do not need to wear those in here?


----------



## Lifer (Nov 23, 2010)

Richard Hilliard said:


> Absolutely yes to wearing booties. What do you say to a client that states you do not need to wear those in here?


 
I tell them you don't even want to know where these boot's have been ... and slip on the covers or take off my boot's(depending on the situation)

Lifer....


----------



## ianclapham (Jan 10, 2011)

I wear these, they cost about 3 pence per pair, about 5 cents!
Every time I knock on a door I have a pair in my hand and spare pair in my pocket incase of splitages. 
I wear these every job without fail. 
And yes it does make a fantastic impression.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*they are ok*

we wear them on occasion... depending on the home
and the situation.... some people like them and some dont care..

I have a little difficulty working and walking around in them... and I have come very close to tripping down a flight of stairs due to them.... one size fits all and if you wear a size 8 shoe, then you have some overhang to deal with...

we wont wear them when removing a water heater up a flight of stairs either... that is just like asking for a ride on the dolley back down to the basement....:laughing::no:

they do make you look a bit more professional,,, but in the snow outside it can be fun taking them off and back on again as you make trips to the truck....

for the price it is just a matter of getting used to wearing them, I would certainly prefer them in a darker blue or dark brown color instead of *baby blue....:yes::yes:*

maby the baby blue is supposed to be a sign of cleanlieness
but i would rather wear white ones

.


I suppose when you hand them the bill, the booties 
can be looked at as aonther reason to pay the price stated....:laughing::laughing:


does anyone even know if they sell different colors...


----------



## ianclapham (Jan 10, 2011)

Master Mark said:


> does anyone even know if they sell different colors...












there are white ones that are 10 times more expensive but are harder wearing.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

I get mine from shubee

http://www.shubee.com/shoe-covers


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> As a service plumber, and having large shoes to fill, I've incorporated the use of shoe condoms when working inside the customer's home. <snip>
> 
> I wear covers where applicable. More importantly I don't buy work shoes/boots with those big heavy cleated soles. I buy smooth sole shoes ...
> 
> ...


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

I ran out of booties and my reusers were blown out. For what little service I have been doing in home, I find an old pair of crocs have been useful as of late. I slip my nasty sandy shoes off at the door, keep the laces loose for easy transfer for an ocaissional mad dash to the truck. Not to mention that as rediculously german as the crocs and socks look... it is the Utopian Bliss of comfort. For me booties can be a pain. They never fit right and I also witnessed plumbers truckin across the driveway with them on. I simply tell my customers they are safer. I have also slipped on a ladder wrung even with the textured bottom ones. 

Either way what I do I make good and sure my clients know I care about there homes. There is nothing safer than a chemical resistant tarp to have in someones home. 

Here is a tip I learned from a good service outfit I once worked for. "Creative care works..." You can buy a large 5' x 20' acid resistant runner for about ten bucks at Sherwin Williams or equal. The ones from SW out last the HD ones by far and are nice fabric to work with than the stiff never soften ones from HD. Cut it in 5' increments. Fold the edges in 1" - 2". Run a quick bead of hot glue and put a 2 x 4 on the top with a moderate weight. It makes a nice easy clean edge. Make a template out of card board with the words WE CARE. Lay it on the tarp and sponge in Purple primer or wood stain. It makes a cheap neat looking reliant mat for a tech to lay down. DO NOT USE CHEAP SPRAY PAINT like orange marking paint. For big jobs you can leave it uncut and use 2" PVC for storage. Runners are huge liability savers. Particularly chemical resistant.


----------



## grandpa (Jul 13, 2008)

If you leave the booties on when you make trips back and forth to your truck, that is the same as the deli clerk who goes to the bathroom wearing the same gloves he comes back out and makes your sandwhich with! You have to take the booties OFF at the door on the way out. 

For light duty service calls, one way to deal with this is to simply take your shoes OFF going in the door.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> DUNBAR PLUMBING said:
> 
> 
> > As a service plumber, and having large shoes to fill, I've incorporated the use of shoe condoms when working inside the customer's home. <snip>
> ...


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Ive been wearing shoe covers since the early 70s.

Mark


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

I have never worn them, and don't think I ever will. I buy new work shoes often and wipe well.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

We always take off our boots when working in some ones house .... it is a sign of respect to take your shoes or boots off.

If we have to ... we use drop sheets....

Never bought those things and never will


----------



## ianclapham (Jan 10, 2011)

grandpa said:


> If you leave the booties on when you make trips back and forth to your truck, that is the same as the deli clerk who goes to the bathroom wearing the same gloves he comes back out and makes your sandwhich with! You have to take the booties OFF at the door on the way out.
> 
> For light duty service calls, one way to deal with this is to simply take your shoes OFF going in the door.


the idea is to take them off at the door before you step outside, if they split you simply put on another.

as for taking shoes off, huge no no, how do you define a 'light duty call'?
surely the smallest job you would need a wrench or screwdriver, so you dont mind if a wrench falls on your toe???:no:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

ianclapham said:


> the idea is to take them off at the door before you step outside, if they split you simply put on another.
> 
> as for taking shoes off, huge no no, how do you define a 'light duty call'?
> surely the smallest job you would need a wrench or screwdriver, *so you dont mind if a wrench falls on your toe???*:no:


I would rather wrench hit my toe than the wrench damage the customer floor


----------



## ianclapham (Jan 10, 2011)

pauliplumber said:


> I have never worn them, and don't think I ever will. I buy new work shoes often and wipe well.


how would you feel if a service guy came to your house and walked in after his last call was a flooded basement and he had not worn overshoes?

Doesnt matter how well you wipe your boots you will allways drag c**p into the house.

i think it doesnt matter how often you buy new boots its the cleanliness of the boots that matters.


----------



## ianclapham (Jan 10, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> I would rather wrench hit my toe than the wrench damage the customer floor


But if you wore overshoes at 10 cents a pair you would have a perfect toe and a perfect floor :whistling2:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

ianclapham said:


> But if you wore overshoes at 10 cents a pair you would have a perfect toe and a perfect floor :whistling2:


No... I just find it disrespectful....to wear shoes or boots in anybodies home.... 

Even in my home if I hired somebody to come over ... I would ask for them to take their shoes or boots off even if they had covers...

So I treat my customer like how I would like to be treated....

I know the workers compensation thing is the excuse to wear them.... so when the job involves equipment removal or something heavy or akward or even constant trips back and forward to truck we put down drop sheets and wear our boots.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Working in your socks, I would do it as an owner, but certainly not an employee. And what if you work area gets wet, whether it be drainage or just water. Sometimes making a dry surface wet becomes nastier by the second.


And then you're taking a wet/moist sock of unknown condition into a boot, a boot that never sees a washing in its lifetime.


I can't do it.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

OldSchool said:


> No... I just find it disrespectful....to wear shoes or boots in anybodies home....
> 
> Even in my home if I hired somebody to come over ... I would ask for them to take their shoes or boots off even if they had covers...
> 
> ...


 
For all my customers that are chinese/asian/japanese that normally work for the big 3 (Honda/Toyota/Nissan) I always take my boots off, then put on booties as it is customary to not wear shoes inside the home. That's the only exception.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> Working in your socks, I would do it as an owner, but certainly not an employee. And what if you work area gets wet, whether it be drainage or just water. Sometimes making a dry surface wet becomes nastier by the second.
> 
> 
> And then you're taking a wet/moist sock of unknown condition into a boot, a boot that never sees a washing in its lifetime.
> ...


:laughing: Sounds like you are making a mess Dunbar,,,,, if you got water going all over the place like that .... your customer would be pissed regardless of your nice looking booties


----------



## ianclapham (Jan 10, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> :laughing: Sounds like you are making a mess Dunbar,,,,, if you got water going all over the place like that .... your customer would be pissed regardless of your nice looking booties


ha ha that made me chuckle. :clap:


----------



## Proper savage (Jan 7, 2011)

Yes booties are must in any building in Vancouver due to bed bugs. I wear them into every apartment and every house I go into.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Proper savage said:


> Yes booties are must in any building in Vancouver due to bed bugs. I wear them into every apartment and every house I go into.


You shouldn't be that close to your customers bed anyway.... there is no plumbing close to their bed :whistling2:

Or are you there fixing their water bed?


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

Flat bottom steel toes here. No booties. I'll remove shoes if needed.

It's floor people, you walk on it!

My shoes are on at home. If there is carpet, that's a little different, I'll put down a painter's runner to keep clean. I see guys with the booties. I see guys leaning on walls when removing and putting on booties, losing their balance or just leaving them on for the trip to the truck.

I know one lady who says the oil on your feet will leave a traffic pattern on her wood floor, go figure!

Bottom line is, you keep your shoes clean. Every day is different and every job is to. I like to think I will make the right choice based on the situation.

Bob


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

gitnerdun said:


> Flat bottom steel toes here. No booties. I'll remove shoes if needed.
> 
> It's floor people, you walk on it!
> 
> ...


Shoe covers may sound silly to you but if you give them a try you will see and hear for yourseslf how much customers appreciate you using them. The customers will voice it.


----------



## smoldrn (Oct 4, 2010)

I keep a clean pair of tennis shoes in the truck (for winter), & crocs for summer, & the customer can see me change shoes at the door.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

smoldrn said:


> I keep a clean pair of tennis shoes in the truck (for winter), & crocs for summer, & the customer can see me change shoes at the door.


Are they steel toe tennis shoe? or steel toe crocs ?

If not why bother


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

OldSchool said:


> :laughing: Sounds like you are making a mess Dunbar,,,,, if you got water going all over the place like that .... your customer would be pissed regardless of your nice looking booties


 
It's called plumbing repairs. Sometimes the water is all over the floor before I arrive, sometimes it's general work area that gets dirty. You know this in the protocol of service plumbing.




OldSchool said:


> You shouldn't be that close to your customers bed anyway.... there is no plumbing close to their bed :whistling2:
> 
> Or are you there fixing their water bed?


 

Many bedrooms are access to bathrooms, and you're trying to imply something else. Many areas in the home are also carpeted, and given the weather which brings snow and dirt from driveways or just "where were your feet on the last job" thoughts... 


You have to look out for the kids with developing immune systems that crawl or walk that floor barefooted, or a newborn child that uses the floor as their playground.

Last thing I want on my socks are crotch hairs collected off a bathroom floor because I'm too fuc.king stupid to put on shoe covers, let alone germs, residues, anything.

Walk inside 3-5 homes a day in socks and that's pretty gross. I don't trust all my customers to keep a clean floor, thus the use of shoes and covers when it applies.

The poll follows my sentiment and the logical thinking of others.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> ...The poll follows my sentiment and the logical thinking of others....


Is that even possible? :laughing:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> You have to look out for the kids with developing immune systems that crawl or walk that floor barefooted, or a newborn child that uses the floor as their playground.
> 
> Last thing I want on my socks are crotch hairs collected off a bathroom floor because I'm too fuc.king stupid to put on shoe covers, let alone germs, residues, anything.
> 
> ...


Thats the problem now adays thinking that everything has to setrile...

How do you think you develop an immune system in the first place... you have to be exposed to germs....

So wonder any of you guys were ever born as your parents and grandparents would eat dirt outside and anything else they could fit into their mouth....

As for worrying about whats on your customers floor..... it sounds like you have been working in a pig pen..... those customer get no respect and I would just walk in with my boots on....


----------



## ckoch407 (Sep 30, 2009)

Shoe covers on every job for me. Even if their floor is dirtier than the driveway, even in a trailer. Not in an unfinished garage but on the way to it through the house. Why discriminate because someone lives in a trailer? Discrimination is not very professional. I charge them just the same so why treat them less than others. I hate blue collar snobs as much as white collared ones.


----------



## ckoch407 (Sep 30, 2009)

After using shoe covers for so long and receiving so many thanks from owners for being considerate, I could never not use them. I would feel like a hack.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

I am always getting thanked for wearing shoe covers. Does it matter most times, not to me, but I'm not the person who's feelings are important. Some people feel uncomfortable about you taking your boots off in their house. That isn't even as foolproof as wearing shoe covers. 

Even if the customer didn't appreciate it, it would be worth it. Most customers I know of have a stain or two on their carpeting. I would rather not be blamed for that stain. It's MUCH easier to defend not putting it there when the customer sees you wearing shoe covers inside their home. It helps to prove there was no way to protect stains on carpet.


----------



## Jiffy (May 24, 2009)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> It's called plumbing repairs. Sometimes the water is all over the floor before I arrive, sometimes it's general work area that gets dirty. You know this in the protocol of service plumbing.


Exactly, there may be water on the floor or you may be working inside of a shower repairing a faucet for instance etc. etc. 

Personally I always wipe my feet well (exaggerated so the customer sees this) then I will ask if they prefer I remove my boots...unless I am crossing carpet it is usually not an issue.

I do have a question though...what do you guys who wear the covers do in a wet basement or a situation where they do get wet/dirty? Do you just slip another pair on or do you remove them then put them back on each time you leave the area?

I thought about buying a pair of rubber galoshes to use when inside homes (they would never see the outside of a home). Slip them over your shoes and when I encounter a wet area remove them and I still have my boots to protect my socks. I like this idea better for traction as well. Insides and outsides could be cleaned as needed.


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

Alright! Dammit! I went to the surgical supply today and bought 100 super size covers for $40. I'll try them out and see what the results are.

The peer pressure got me, kinda like my first beer...............


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

ianclapham said:


> how would you feel if a service guy came to your house and walked in after his last call was a flooded basement and he had not worn overshoes?
> 
> Doesnt matter how well you wipe your boots you will allways drag c**p into the house.
> 
> i think it doesnt matter how often you buy new boots its the cleanliness of the boots that matters.


If he's a good honest mechanic I really don't care, they are hard to find. I will clean up after him. I will take him over some corporate trained, sales first know it all who's clean, well spoken, with pretty booties on his feet. That's me though, I certainly understand where you guys are coming from. 

Maybe I would see it differen't if I did alot of drain cleaning. Obviously I'm not gonna walk into someone's house with a baby ruth stuck to the bottom of my boot.


----------



## ianclapham (Jan 10, 2011)

Jiffy said:


> I do have a question though...what do you guys who wear the covers do in a wet basement or a situation where they do get wet/dirty? Do you just slip another pair on or do you remove them then put them back on each time you leave the area?


everytime i enter a dirty/work area i take them off then put them back on when leaving area, i always carry spares in my pocket in case of splits


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

*Do you wear Foot Booties? (Shoe Coverings in the home*

I always carry 2 sets of bootie covers with me. One that will get wet when I check their showers or tub/shower units and in case there is a wet floor. I then will slip out of the wet booties into the dry ones to walk in the home.

I do work with all types of nationalities in Sarasota and to date no one has been offended when I put the booties on and walk in their home.

Ours are red


----------



## shakeyglenn68 (Dec 29, 2010)

I carry a clean set of boots and tennis shoes everywhere I go, Light duty depends.. Replace a gasket and spring in the faucet wear tennis slip on/off at doorway. I've worked years of new construction then get called to a new home with white carpet, booties are useless. Take boots/tennis off and roll pants legs up.. A snow white leg is might look funny, but not as funny as the bill to cleaning that snow white carpet! After my first flob of wearing shoe condoms on tennis shoes on a white carpet and getting to pay $200. for cleaning the whole house carpet, "Just one area clean makes the rest of the house look dirty" as the owner stated to my then boss, so he paid for the whole house to be cleaned then I had to reimburse him. As they say, "Do it right the first time, or dont do it at all!"


----------



## wh1-t (Jan 30, 2010)

I have found that regardless of the shoe cover (even the nice plastic type ones), they tend to rip and leak quite easily. If it is winter time, there is always snow in your treads, no matter what type of shoes/boots. I like to kick off my shoes/boots at the door, and carry in a clean pair of sandals that I carry in the van for just that reason. Customers are always appreciative on service calls, and it works well for finishes on new construction.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

*Took these pictures today*






​ 





​ 


When you get used to wearing these, it's almost like second nature, same as if you put on gloves to work in.​ 
Both of my customers noticed them as soon as I entered the home. 



Here I come with my F-ing blue canoes!!!​


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Most of the time to be honest I don't think not wearing them would make a difference on the floor or carpet. What sells me on them is the instant customer feedback. They notice. I was taught as an apprentice that no matter if it's an old worn out house or a new upper end dream home, it's the ho's castle. Treat it with respect.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

We use the red shubees. As a H.O., I would appreciate a service professional asking me before taking off their shoes/boots if shoe covers were not standard operating procedure. It is respectful to ask, but honestly, I would rather not be put in that situation. Taking off boots / shoes is akin to being partially undressed. Too intimate for my preference. I don't want to see your dirty socks and the little holes in them would make me wonder why you don't have better socks knowing they will be seen. 

Slight thread drift (sorry Dunbar), do you wear gloves as religiously as shoe covers?


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Yes, and someone asked me in another thread awhile back what kind I use, 












Product


I've been wearing rubber gloves for years, and got most of them from harbor freight and rarely could I find the unpowdered type. I'm allergic to the dust inside they use and if I get it near my eyes I'm in trouble.

These gloves are better than most, and I often reuse them as they hold up that well. 

I won't touch my tools without gloves on as they've been countless places I don't want to be in contact with. 

They can usually take a hard jab from a sharp edge at times and not tear, unlike a lot of them that you barely hit anything sharp and they'll rip apart. 

It took years to find these gloves and I always buy a case at a time. Probably went through 8 different brands over the years till I found this type.

It does not matter how small the part in my hands, I'm used to wearing these skin tight gloves and that's what is the hardest part for plumbers to overcome.


----------



## smoldrn (Oct 4, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> Are they steel toe tennis shoe? or steel toe crocs ?
> 
> If not why bother


Really don't see why I'd need any type of steel toe in a customer's home to do a repair.


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

It's easy to see you folks haven't spent any time in Idaho.

The only time I usually wear shoe covers is to protect my shoes! 

But most of the houses I work in don't have nice carpets. Many are rentals. Many have very dusty crawl spaces and that's where I need the Shubees. Get that ash-laden dust all over your shoes and you can't go back in the house. I also use the disposable coveralls for crawlers and they're great. No bringing back dirty coveralls to put in your own washer and contaminate your own house.

If the customer comes in off the street without shoe covers, I will too. And if I ever get mud or something on my shoes, I won't go to another job until I have clean ones. (I spent quite a while polishing them, too.)


----------



## Conte Plumbing (Dec 20, 2010)

I wear the boot covers and put them on and off at the door and bring in an extra pair for working in wet or dirty areas to keep my boots clean.
I also wear rubber gloves at all times while working.


----------



## blowfish (Aug 24, 2008)

i have them on the van , always forget to use them, my feet are so big i usually rip them trying to put them on. i bought some slip on boots ill kick off once in awhile


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

I only wear them on my head.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


> I only wear them on my head.


 
Me too! I got yellow ones coming from shuebee by friday. 


Why yellow? Because my logo is yellow, along with the yellow logo on my black pant leg. 


And shuebee told me today they rarely sell yellow. Awesome! Dare to be different, that I am.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Shoebees reg and waterproof. I do prefer to take my whole boot of if it's too wet.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Funny thing happened yesterday. It's snowy and muddy here. I brought a second set of shoes, and wore shoe covers with them. It was a new house trim, the other trades said," here comes Coleman with his slippers". Then an hour later I heard the homeowner say to his wife," wow, he actually cares, look at those things on his shoes". This is why my advertising budget is $70.00 a month, and I'm buried.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Shubees red waterproof. I have size 14 feet, so I can make a mess.

I had one customer who thought the covers were to protect me from their germs.


----------



## damnplumber (Jan 22, 2012)

I have a box in my van but usually take off my shoes and make sure I have well bleached socks with no holes on and NEVER stink foot!


----------



## jhrabosky (Feb 8, 2013)

Years ago before they had the little booties and depending on the job, we would take off our shoes before we walked into the house. On one occasion, one of the guys must have put on his oldest pair of raggety A## pair of socks. He had his toes and heels sticking out of about 4 holes in each. Made him put his shoes back on and go to the store and buy new socks. Talk about making an impression to the home owner...it reflected on me since I was assuming that the home owner thought I didn't pay my guys enough to afford new socks.


----------



## Mags (Mar 11, 2011)

I have them in my truck but don't seem to wear them very often. I often assess the house, and make a decision. I just find that I'm out to the truck so many times and taking these things on and off is such a pain. But, after reading this thread, I should start using them more. I always use drops in my work area and never put my tool bag or tools down on any surface but a drop a cloth.


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

Had a customer tell me today as I was putting on my shoe covers "I see you wear shoe covers. You have been trained well". 
Of coarse we wear them, we also use mats to protect your floors. It opened up a good conversation and turned into more work. This is a upper middle class neighborhood and she told me she will tell her neighbors and friends about my company. 
When her husband arrived he stated that the first thing his wife wants is service people to wear shoe covers. If they show up without them it's a deal breaker. Sounds a bit harsh but not really just her way of seeing if service people care about her home. 
BTW I am 6'-4" tall 280 lbs and have a size 14 shoe. Plumbers back, sore hips and feet. About as limber as a 2x4. If I can put shoe covers on and off several times a day anyone can.


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

Somewhere recently I saw a neoprene shoe cover advertised that slipped on over shoes or boots that was sort of like Crocs. Anyone have any experience with them?


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)




----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> View attachment 26118


Are you going wading? Maybe you hiked the pants up for clarity


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

all I knows is that they look hideous!


----------



## swedishcharm21 (Oct 29, 2011)

Yes, we wore 'booties'. However, you had to ALWAYS have footwear on! Reason why? It's required by the Michigan Occupational Safety Health Administration AND my insurer.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Are you kidding me? I even have to wear them in my house or the wife will toss my boots.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

MTDUNN said:


> Are you kidding me? I even have to wear them in my house or the wife will toss my boots.


Really ?
Maybe you should trade your pants for her skirt. :laughing:


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> Really ?
> Maybe you should trade your pants for her skirt. :laughing:


At least mine looks good in one.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Any plumber who does service work would be nuts to wear his boots into his own house. If we really are "protecting the health of the nation" we should change booties multiple times if walking in and out of rodding jobs, etc. I wear shoe covers thru a customers house and will take them off upon entering a bathroom, or going downstairs to the basement. Fortunately, we seldom do residential, but I am always conscious of tracking bacteria, virus, etc thru places after getting training to work at a hospital group.
My wife is Filipina, and a lot of her friends keep extra pairs of flipflops in their shoe racks or foyers for guests. I have flat feet and it hurts my feet to stand in bare or sockfeet, so I just bring my own with me because they never have any big enough for my feet. As soon as I get home, my footwear comes off and goes into the shoerack, then it's either slippers or flipflops, depending on the season.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

422 plumber said:


> Any plumber who does service work would be nuts to wear his boots into his own house. If we really are "protecting the health of the nation" we should change booties multiple times if walking in and out of rodding jobs, etc. I wear shoe covers thru a customers house and will take them off upon entering a bathroom, or going downstairs to the basement. Fortunately, we seldom do residential, but I am always conscious of tracking bacteria, virus, etc thru places after getting training to work at a hospital group.
> My wife is Filipina, and a lot of her friends keep extra pairs of flipflops in their shoe racks or foyers for guests. I have flat feet and it hurts my feet to stand in bare or sockfeet, so I just bring my own with me because they never have any big enough for my feet. As soon as I get home, my footwear comes off and goes into the shoerack, then it's either slippers or flipflops, depending on the season.



My wife is also a Filipina and we have a shoe rack and we all do the flip flop thing. A shoe will never touch our floors.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

MTDUNN said:


> At least mine looks good in one.


Prove it ...:laughing:


----------



## MDPlumber1977 (Mar 4, 2013)

422 plumber said:


> Any plumber who does service work would be nuts to wear his boots into his own house. If we really are "protecting the health of the nation" we should change booties multiple times if walking in and out of rodding jobs, etc. I wear shoe covers thru a customers house and will take them off upon entering a bathroom, or going downstairs to the basement. Fortunately, we seldom do residential, but I am always conscious of tracking bacteria, virus, etc thru places after getting training to work at a hospital group.
> My wife is Filipina, and a lot of her friends keep extra pairs of flipflops in their shoe racks or foyers for guests. I have flat feet and it hurts my feet to stand in bare or sockfeet, so I just bring my own with me because they never have any big enough for my feet. As soon as I get home, my footwear comes off and goes into the shoerack, then it's either slippers or flipflops, depending on the season.



I like the idea of flip [email protected] the door. I have made the mistake of wearing my work boots into the house. It wasn't until the dog started licking my every step that I realized where I had been that day... Yuk!!!:icon_eek:


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

plumberkc said:


> Prove it ...:laughing:


I'm a plumber not a pimp


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

The representative from Shubee contacted me in regards to this thread from awhile ago. Stated he found this thread and realized he has dealt with many companies on here. Told him I'd put pictures up showing how well these foot coverings work so well on the wheels of drain cleaning equipment. 

Hard links:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v70/DUNBAR/042_zps89d61f72.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v70/DUNBAR/041_zps056b592a.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v70/DUNBAR/106_zps8f0c8411.jpg


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*Wow... That is a big machine*

good lord that is a huge machine to do a little kitchen drain clean out.... If I tried to run that monster througha kitchen line I would probably break an elbow off in the basement ceiling....
 A K-50 Rigid is huge enough for me

I need to order some more booties, but I dont like the baby blue... Want to find some red ones some where


----------



## waterwiz (Apr 29, 2013)

Size 16 work boots, I usually have to rip em to get them on. Maybe I need magnum size?


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

Since Shubee spammed the site awhile back, I would rather use duct tape than their products.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Mark - Shubee carries the red ones.


----------



## Family Plumber (Jun 22, 2013)

MDPlumber1977 said:


> I like the idea of flip [email protected] the door. I have made the mistake of wearing my work boots into the house. It wasn't until the dog started licking my every step that I realized where I had been that day... Yuk!!!:icon_eek:


I've also taken up the challenge of putting flip flops at the door, my wife loves the idea, but the kids think otherwise. Anyways, I also intend to add an additional shoe rack so that I don't forget to take off my boots like you did, now look what my friend sent.

Now to get one of these!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

swedishcharm21 said:


> Yes, we wore 'booties'. However, you had to ALWAYS have footwear on! Reason why? It's required by the Michigan Occupational Safety Health Administration AND my insurer.


I wouldn't take my boots off either...

Company policy says I wear steel toe workboots....

If the customer doesn't like that they can look for a barefoot plumber....


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Redwood said:


> I wouldn't take my boots off either...
> 
> Company policy says I wear steel toe workboots....
> 
> If the customer doesn't like that they can look for a barefoot plumber....


I took over an account because of that. The Lithuanian maintenace guy was bringing in his friends to do work, and he brought in "plumbers" from the old country, and a couple were wearing flip-flops. A friend was doing the HVAC there and saw this, so he persuaded the director to call me.


----------

